# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  لماذا يفسد القضاة فى مصر؟

## هيثم الفقى

*قرارات جمهورية بعزل 26 قاضياً فى عام واحد*

*لماذا يفسد القضاة فى مصر؟*

الخميس، 16 أكتوبر 2008 - 00:23
 
رشا ربيع
نقل مستشار بعد ثبوت أنه يعمل فى ثلاث لجان حكومية وإدانة آخر بالرشوة والتحقيق مع ثالث لأسباب أخلاقية
انتداب القضاة وتعيينهم مستشارين فى جهات حكومية يهدم استقلال القضاء فى أقل من ستة أشهر، وحسب وثائق رسمية عزل الرئيس مبارك 26 قاضياً من مناصبهم على المنصة، إلى أعمال مدنية، لا علاقة لها بالحكم بين الناس بالعدل.

وفى توقيت متزامن ،جرى التحقيق مع قاضيين بتهمة تلقى رشوة من رجل أعمال كبير. نسأل هنا فقط، ما الذى يحدث؟ ونقدم لائحة وثائق وأسماء لقضاة ،عزلهم الرئيس وآخرين يخضعون للتحقيق، وربما بعد هذه القائمة لا يحق لنا أن نسأل.. هل يفسد القضاة فى مصر؟.. بل لماذا يفسد القضاة فى مصر؟
قالوا لـ «ونستون تشرشل رئيس وزراء بريطانيا »: لقد انتشرت الرشوة والفساد فى أنحاء البلاد، سأل تشرشل: هل وصلت الرشوة للقضاء؟ ردوا: لا، قال: إذن بريطانيا بخير.
لو سألنا أنفسنا عن الحال فى مصر.. هناك اعتراض على أسلوب السلطة التشريعية وتركيبتها وطريقة اختيار النواب، فساد فى الحكومة، لكن: هل وصل الفساد إلى القضاء؟ الإجابة بنعم تظلم قطاعا واسعا من القضاة فى مصر، لكن من الصعب القول: إن مصر بخير، هناك الكثير من القضايا والقرارات الجمهورية بإحالة قضاة إلى وظائف غير قضائية، دون تهويل أو تهوين، هناك أحاديث فى الشارع، وشكوك ومخاوف لدى الجمهور، تقترب من أطراف منصة القضاء. 

دستوريا فإن القاضى غير قابل للعزل، قانونا يعزل عندما «يسىء إلى صورته أو يستغل الحصانة فى غير الأغراض الموضوعة لها»، والإساءة أنواع، بعضها أن يرتكب فعلا جنائيا يعاقب عليه القانون، والأخطر هو ارتكاب فعل يتعلق بالمنصة، أن يتدخل لصالح أحد الخصوم، أو يستغل منصبه، أو يتلقى رشوة، فإذا أدين تصدر قرارات جمهورية بالعزل أو النقل إلى وظائف غير قضائية، بناء على توصية من وزير العدل.

حصانة مشروعة
المستشار محمود مكى نائب رئيس محكمة النقض يرى أن الحصانة القضائية مشروعة، طالما ظلت فى إطار عمل القاضى وداخل أسوار المحاكم، حتى يضمن القاضى للناس حقوقهم دون تدخل من أى سلطة. لهذا لا تملك السلطة التنفيذية إمكانية عزل أى قاض من وظيفته بغير طريق التأديب، أما خارج المحكمة فإن القاضى شخص عادى يعيش بين مواطنين، وإذا أخطأ يجب أن يساءل جنائيا أو إداريا.

آخر الحالات التى ضبطتها هيئة الرقابة الإدارية منذ أسابيع، المستشار م. ع بمجلس الدولة المتهم بتلقى رشوة من رجل أعمال بارز مقابل إنهاء الدعاوى المرفوعة منه ضد الدولة لتأسيس شركات سياحية. وانتقلت من مجلس الشورى إلى نيابة أمن الدولة. بعدما ألقت الرقابة الإدارية القبض على المستشار وبعض الوسطاء الذين اعترفوا فى التحقيقات, وقضت محكمة جنايات القاهرة فى سبتمبر الماضى، بمعاقبة « ا. م. ح» رئيس محكمة دائرة تعويضات بجنوب القاهرة، بالحبس سبعة أعوام، بعد إدانته بتهمة تلقى رشوة مليونى جنيه من ح. ع (جواهرجى متهم فى قضية تهرب ضريبى).

ثبوت الاتهامات على القاضى يعنى محاكمته أو إحالته إلى مجلس صلاحية أو نقله لوظيفة غير قضائية، وأمامنا 26 قراراًجمهوريا بإحالة قضاة ووكلاء نيابة إلى وظائف غير قضائية، من يونيو 2007 إلى يونيو 2008, وهناك قضايا أخرى قيد التحقيق، والقرارات لا تذكر الأسباب، لكنها تتم بناء على قرار المجلس الأعلى للقضاء وتوصية وزير العدل الذى يتلقى ملفات القضايا التى يدان فيها القاضى.

وحسب جريدة الوقائع الرسمية هناك قرارات رئيس الجمهورية، فخلال عام 2007 صدرت قرارات رقم 174 بنقل السيد .... الرئيس من الفئة «أ» بمحكمة كفر الشيخ، والقرار 257 بنقل السيد ........ الرئيس من الفئة «أ» بمحكمة شمال القاهرة الابتدائية، والقرار 258 بنقل السيد ..... الرئيس من الفئة «أ» بمحكمة الإسكندرية الابتدائية، والقرار رقم 259 بنقل السيد أمجد عبد اللطيف حسن موسى بمحكمة بورسعيد الابتدائية، ورقم 295 بنقل السيد مجدى محمود أحمد قنديل الرئيس من الفئة «أ» بمحكمة شمال القاهرة الابتدائية، إلى أخر قائمة القرارات التى نقل أصحابها لوظائف غير قضائية لأنهم أرتكبوا ما يخالف القانون وخلال عام 2008 صدرت قرارات جمهورية مماثلة بنقل قضاة ووكلاء نيابة لوظائف غير قضائية، منها القرار رقم 135 بعدم صلاحية «م. ع. م. ب»، نائب رئيس هيئة النيابة الإدارية، لشغل وظيفته القضائية، وإحالته للمعاش، وآخر بنقل «ع. أ. ع. أ» وكيل النيابة الإدارية من الفئة الممتازة.

تأديب القضاة
تقام الدعوى التأديبية من النائب العام بناء على طلب وزير العدل من تلقاء نفسه، أو بناء على اقتراح رئيس المحكمة التى يتبعها القاضى، ويقدم الطلب بناء على تحقيق جنائى أو إدارى يتولاه أحد نواب رئيس محكمة النقض، أو رئيس محكمة استئناف يندبه وزير العدل بالنسبة إلى المستشارين، أو مستشار من إدارة التفتيش القضائى بالنسبة إلى الرؤساء بالمحاكم الابتدائية وقضائها.
ويخطر مجلس التأديب بالطلب، فإذا لم يقم النائب العام برفع الدعوى خلال ثلاثين يومًا من تاريخ الطلب جاز لمجلس التأديب أن يتولى بنفسه الدعوى بقرار تبين فيه الأسباب.

وهذه القرارات التى تنشر فى الوقائع الرسمية لا تذكر الأسباب، ومن حق القاضى أن يطعن فى القرار أمام المحكمة الإدارية، وهناك تظهر بعض الأسباب التى تقود إلى العزل.
المستشار أحمد السبحى نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس الجمعية العمومية للفتوى يرى أن القاضى شخص طبيعى ربما يخطئ ولمجلس القضاء حق مساءلته، مشيرا إلى أنه بعد قضية مكى والبسطويسى أصبح التقاضى فى الصلاحية على درجتين، ومن حق القاضى معارضة الحكم فإذا أيدت الدرجة الثانية الحكم أصبح النقل إلى وظيفة غير قضائية أو العزل واجبا.
مخاوف.. ولكن النسبة الغالبة هى خلو القضاء من الفساد، لكن ظهور الفساد بأى نسبة فى هذه السلطة من شأنه أن يثير الخوف؛ لأن الأمر يتعلق بمصالح المواطنين، وتبدو هناك أسئلة مشروعة منها: كيف ولماذا يفسد القضاة؟ هناك أسباب منها الفساد الذاتى والرغبة فى الثراء، وهو ما يدفع البعض لتلقى وطلب رشوة لإصدار أحكام لصالح طرف. 

خلال شهر سبتمبر الماضى أحال المجلس الخاص، أعلى سلطة إدارية بمجلس الدولة، «ع. ك» رئيس سابق لإحدى محاكم القضاء الإدارى إلى لجنة الصلاحية، بسبب مسائل تتعلق بالنزاهة والسمعة. وأجرت إدارة التفتيش القضائى تحقيقاتها فى ملفات ثلاثة مستشارين أحيلوا إليها، بسبب اتهامات تتعلق بسمعتهم ونزاهتهم أثناء عملهم. هناك حالة المستشار «ع. ع» الذى كان يعمل رئيسا لدائرة مهمة بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا، وتمت إعادة توزيعه إلى محكمة القضاء الإدارى، بسبب ما أثير حول إصداره أحكاما فيها مجاملة للحكومة، خاصة أنه تم انتدابه فى أكثر من 3 جهات حكومية دون قواعد أو موافقة المجلس الخاص. والانتداب هو أحد أبواب الفساد، والتى طالب تيار الاستقلال بنادى القضاة أن يتم تقنينها حتى لا تتحول إلى مكافأة أو رشوة وتمثل تدخلا فى استقلال القاضى.

ومثال آخر حالة «أ. ح» الذى كان رئيسا لدائرة بالقضاء الإدارى، وتم إبعاده عن منصبه بسبب اشتراكه فى لجان تقييم صفقات تجارية وعدد من البنوك. فى واقعة تشير إلى الكيفية التى يفسد بها القاضى، ومنها حالة رئيس سابق بالنيابة الإدارية «ع. أ» قدم طعنا سجلته الدعوى رقم 7704 «أمام مجلس الدولة»، بعد أن تم نقله إلى وظيفة غير قضائية بعد اتهامه بالتلاعب والتزوير لصالح مجموعة من الأشخاص، وطلب تسجيل أقوال لأشخاص لم يحضروا أمام النيابة، وتدخل لدى مسئولين لسحب جزاءات على مخالفين. 

علانية المحاكمة
المستشار أشرف البارودى رئيس محكمة الاستئناف ورئيس نادى قضاة طنطا يرى أن القاضى غير قابل للعزل من وظيفته بقرار من سلطة رئاسية أو تنفيذية أو ممثليها، ولا تناقض بين المادة 110 التى تنص على عدم قابلية القضاة للعزل، والمادة 67 التى تنص على محاسبة القضاة تأديبيا؛ لأن الأخيرة تضع الإجراءات التى تتخذ ضد القضاة وتضمن عدم وجود شبهة تعسف فى محاكمة القاضى.

المستشار البارودى مع علانية المحاكمة للقضاة بتحفظ، ويرى الاكتفاء بالحكم النهائى، وليس بالإجراءات حتى لا يفقد الناس ثقتهم فى القضاء، مع إحاطة الرأى العام بما يجرى لأن أصل الحماية للقضاء وليس للحصانة فى حد ذاتها.

المستشار محمود مكى يقترح أن يكون دور التفتيش فى حالة المخالفات الإدارية أو التقصير المهنى وأن تكون لمحاكم الجنايات حق مقاضاة القاضى إذا تلبس بارتكاب جريمة.
وفيما يخص سرية جلسات المحاكم يؤكد مكى: أنا مع الإعلان فى كل الأحوال، والسرية التى ينص عليها القانون فى مادته 106 هى سرية جلسات وليس سرية النتائج والأحكام، لأن عدم الإعلان عن تحويل القاضى إلى «عدم الصلاحية» يعد نوعا من التستر على المخالفين،وإذا تناولنا كيفية تعيين القضاة أنفسهم فهناك عناصر ضعف واضحة، لا يوجد نص فى الدستور أو القانون يمنح ابن القاضى الحق فى أن يكون قاضيا، ومع ذلك نرى التوريث فى المناصب القضائية حقيقة تبدو غير قابلة للمناقشة، ورأينا من يطالب بقبول أبناء القضاة الحاصلين على تقدير مقبول، والأمر كله إقرار بفساد الاختيار من المنبع. يقاوم القضاة أنفسهم مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص، لدرجة أن المستشار عزت عجوة، رئيس محكمة الاستئناف قال أمام رئيس مجلس القضاء أثناء زيارته لنادى قضاة دسوق: «كيف لا يتم تعيين ابن القاضى، وكيف يستساغ أن رئيس محكمة استئناف لا يستطيع أن يخلف ابنه، ولماذا لا يتم تعيين ابنى لأنه حصل على تقدير مقبول» وأضاف: «فى بيوتنا عورات بسبب هذا الأمر». وهو تصور يتفق حوله تيار الاستقلال وتيار الحكومة بل إن أحد أعضاء الاستقلال أبدى امتعاضا من تهديده بعدم قبول ابنه فى النيابة بسبب مواقفه، وهو دليل على أنهم تجاوزوا الحق فى وراثة مناصب الآباء، حتى لو كان ذلك تدميرا لمبدأ تكافؤ الفرص، الخطر إذن فى الاختيار فضلا عن الندب والإعارات، وكلها عناصر تبدو أبوابا مفتوحة للشك.
كل هذه العوامل تجعل من الصعب تكرار قول تشرشل، أو القول بيقين: إن مصر بخير.

رأى
القضاء إحدى السلطات الثلاث الأساسية للحكم، مع السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية، وفى الدولة المدنية فإن العدالة هى أساس الحكم فى مواجهة الأفراد والمؤسسات.. والقاضى لا يمتلك إلا قلم رصاص يخط به الحكم، الذى يسرى على السلطات الأخرى، يغير مواقع قانونية، يثبت ملكية أو ينفيها، يبرئ أو يحبس أو يقضى بالإعدام، أو يلغى قرارا حكوميا، ولهذا فإن استقلال القضاء ونزاهته هما عنوان الحكم الرشيد، ولهذا يجب أن يبقى بعيدًا عن أى شك أو فساد، فالعدل أساس الحكم والدولة المدنية.

«مادة» 103
عند تقرير السير فى إجراءات المحاكمة يجوز لمجلس التأديب أن يأمر بوقف القاضى عن مباشرة أعمال وظيفته، أو يقرر أنه فى إجازة حتمية حتى تنتهى المحاكمة.

«مادة» 104
تنقضى الدعوى التأديبية باستقالة القاضى أو إحالته إلى المعاش.
ولا تأثير للدعوى التأديبية على الدعوى الجنائية أو المدنية الناشئة عن نفس الواقعة.

«مادة» 107
يجب أن يكون الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى التأديبية مشتملاً على الأسباب التى بنى عليها، وأن تتلى أسبابه عند النطق به فى جلسة سرية، ولا يجوز الطعن فيه بأى طريق.

«مادة» 108
العقوبات التأديبية التى يجوز توقيعها على القضاة هى اللوم والعزل.

«مادة» 109
يقوم وزير العدل بإبلاغ القاضى مضمون الحكم الصادر بعزله خلال ثمان وأربعين ساعة من صدوره، وتزول ولاية القاضى من تاريخ ذلك التبليغ.

«مادة» 110
يتولى وزير العدل تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة من مجلس التأديب، ويصدر قرار جمهورى بتنفيذ عقوبة العزل. ويعتبر تاريخ العزل من يوم نشر هذا القرار فى الجريدة الرسمية.

*نقلا من /* *اليوم السابع*

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

مقال رائع جداً وواقعى ولكنه لا يغطى كل الحقيقة وإليكم المزيد :
-سبب فساد القضاه فى مصر بدء فى 1990 مع دفعات المحسوبية والواسطة.
-سبب الفساد عندما تحايل كبار المستشارين وأدخلوا أبناءهم الفاشلين كلية الشرطة بمجموع 60% للتحايل على عدم دخولهم كليات الحقوق.
-سبب فساد القضاه دخول ضباط الشرطة وعدم نسيانهم مهنتهم الأصلية حيث يظهر ذلك على المنصة وفى تحقيقات النيابة من نعرة ونفخة كدابة وكبر لا حدود له.
-سبب فساد القضاه هو التحامهم وتداخلهم مع المجتمع وعملهم بالتجارة والسمسرة والعقارات.
-سبب فساد القضاه أنه سرق وظيفة المتفوق لابنه الذى ظل فى الكلية 8 سنوات يأكله الفشل والرسوب.
-سبب فساد القضاه التلاعب فى التحريات الشرطية.
-سبب فساد القضاه دفع مبالغ للالتحاق بالسلك القضائى ورغبته بعد التعيين فى تعويض هذا المبلغ بأى شكل.
-قرأت قضايا لفساد القضاه عن البعض منهم طلب رشوة جنسية ، والبعض أطقم مائدة ( سكاكين وشوك وملاعق ) تصوروا ؟؟
-أعرف ناس تم تعيينهم فى هيئات قضائية درس فى الكلية لمدة 9 سنوات.
-هناك قضاه تم ضبطهم فى قضايا رشوة ومنهم أحد القضاه فى محافظة الدقهلية تم ضبطه فى رشوة 5000 جنية ، واعترض اثناء التسجيلات على نقصان المبلغ 100 جنية.
وهناك المزيد ، ولكنى أؤمن بأن مرفق القضاء والتعليم عند انهيارهما فكل الدولة تنهار كأوراق الدومينو ، وهذا ما أخشاه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا لتشريفك مكتبى د. محمد لطفى  :Smile: 
نؤكد لسيادتك أن القضاء المصرى ما زال بخير وأن من يتعرض لهم المقال المنقول أو التغطية من سيادتك مجرد فئة ضالة ومحدودة جدا من الأشخاص.

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

الأستاذ الفاضل / هيثم الفقى
خالص شكرى على ردكم ، وأنا معك أن هناك قضاه شرفاء كثيرون فى مصر ، وما سردناه ليس قاعدة ، ولكنه التخوف فى زمن خربت فيه الذمم ، وتأكيداً لذلك أؤكد لحضرتك أننى فى مرة شاهدت المستشار / زكريا عبد العزيز على باب نقابة الصحفيين بالقاهرة ، فأوقفته وقلت له أن سعادتك لا تعرفنى ولكن لى الشرف أن أصافح أحد القضاه الشرفاء أمثال المستشار البسطويسى والمستشار مكى.
فكل من هؤلاء القضاه عزيزى الأستاذ / هيثم ، يصلح أن يكون وزارة كاملة للعدل.
تحياتى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*صدقت فى القول بأن كلا من المستشار البسطويسى والمستشار مكى يصلحون وأن يكونوا وزارة كاملة للعدل ...*

----------


## براء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أضم صوتي معكم اخواني الكرام 
مع التأكيد على أن هذا استثناء تؤكده القاعدة 
من أن قضاة مصر أناس يعرفون الحق ويقضون به

----------


## أم خطاب

القضاء فسد في جميع البلاد العربية لانهم خرجوا عن حكم الله ورسوله
وبدات الرشاوي وشهادة الزور وغيرها

شكرا للطرح

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أضم صوتي معكم اخواني الكرام 
> مع التأكيد على أن هذا استثناء تؤكده القاعدة 
> من أن قضاة مصر أناس يعرفون الحق ويقضون به


*مرحبا بك أخ / براء وبمداخلتك الكريمة فى الموضوع* 
*فعلا قضاة مصر كما يفترض بهم هم أناس يعرفون الحق ويقضون به*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> القضاء فسد في جميع البلاد العربية لانهم خرجوا عن حكم الله ورسوله
> وبدات الرشاوي وشهادة الزور وغيرها
> 
> شكرا للطرح


*مرحبا بالزميلة المشرفة / أم خطاب وبمداخلتها الكريمة فى النقاش فى هذا الموضوع* 
*أخطر شىء يهز كيان أى مجنمع أن يفسد القضاء فيه ولكن المقال هنا يتعرض لفئة ولله الحمد أنها قليلة جدا خربت ذممهم وباعوا ضمائرهم لمن يدفع أكثر وهى طامة كبرى وذنب مرير لا يغتفر ...*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*منظمة الشفافية الدولية: مصر داخل منظومة الفساد  القضائي.. و«النائب العام» مكتب للدفاع عن الحكومة......
* طارق أمين 												   											 ٥/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٧
مرعي

أكد تقرير منظمة الشفافية الدولية لعام ٢٠٠٧ أن  الفساد يقوض النظم القضائية في العالم، ويحرم المواطنين من الوصول إلي  العدالة، وتعزيز حق الإنسان الأساسي في محاكمة عادلة ونزيهة، وأحيانا حتي  الحق في محاكمة علي الإطلاق.
وقال التقرير الذي جاء بعنوان: «الفساد  في النظام القضائي» إنه يوجد في أفريقيا تصور قاتم نحو فساد القضاء، فمعظم  الناس الذين تم استطلاع رأيهم في سبعة من ثمانية بلدان أفريقية، منها مصر،  يعتبرون أن النظام القانوني والقضاء بهما فساد، وفقا للمقياس العالمي  للفساد لمنظمة الشفافية الدولية. وأكد التقرير أن واحدا من كل خمسة أشخاص  تفاعلوا مع النظام القضائي دفعوا رشوة، وتساءل: «لماذا تستعين بمحام إذا  استطعت شراء قاض؟
وأضاف: «إن المساواة أمام القانون هي دعامة  المجتمعات الديمقراطية عندما تفسد المحاكم، بسبب الجشع أو الانتهازية  السياسية تجنح موازين العدالة ويعاني المواطنون العاديون».
وفي جزء  خاص عن مصر، قال التقرير: «القضاء المصري مثله مثل دول عديدة في العالم  الثالث لم ينجح من الإفلات من منظومة الفساد». 
ورصد التقرير أبرز  المثالب القضائية المتمثلة في السيطرة الإدارية علي شؤون القضاء «من جانب  المجلس القضاء الأعلي ووزارة العدل» والندب والتعيينات بالواسطة والميزانية  المستقلة، لافتا إلي جهود القضاة المطالبين بالاستقلال والنزاهة.. كما رفض  التقرير محاولات السيطرة علي نادي القضاة وحصاره من قبل السلطة التنفيذية  بعد مواقفه المطالبة باستقلال القضاء وإصلاح شؤونه وعدم استماع الحكومة إلي  صوته.
 ورصد التقرير فشل المدعي العام «النائب العام» في معالجة  الفساد والتجاوزات من جانب الموظفين الحكوميين، حيث اكتسب هذا المنصب  الحساس علي ـ مر العقود الماضية ـ سمعة سيئة، باعتباره مكتبا للدفاع عن  الحكومة، علي النقيض من ولايته الدستورية بوصفه المدافع عن الشعب.
من  جانبه، قال المستشار هشام البسطويسي نائب رئيس محكمة النقض لـ«المصري  اليوم»: «المساوئ والمثالب التي أشار إليها التقرير هي نفسها التي رصدها  القضاة وناديهم منذ سنوات بعيدة.
وأشار البسطويسي إلي أهمية تقارير  منظمة الشفافية لأنها تعرض علي الدول الثماني الكبري، والتي قد تتخذ  إجراءات عقابية علي ضوء هذه التقارير ضد البلدان ذات التصنيف المنخفض.


المصدر هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*منظمة الشفافية الدولية: مصر داخل منظومة الفساد  القضائي.. و«النائب العام» مكتب للدفاع عن الحكومة......
* طارق أمين 												   											 ٥/ ٧/ ٢٠٠٧
مرعي

أكد تقرير منظمة الشفافية الدولية لعام ٢٠٠٧ أن  الفساد يقوض النظم القضائية في العالم، ويحرم المواطنين من الوصول إلي  العدالة، وتعزيز حق الإنسان الأساسي في محاكمة عادلة ونزيهة، وأحيانا حتي  الحق في محاكمة علي الإطلاق.
وقال التقرير الذي جاء بعنوان: «الفساد  في النظام القضائي» إنه يوجد في أفريقيا تصور قاتم نحو فساد القضاء، فمعظم  الناس الذين تم استطلاع رأيهم في سبعة من ثمانية بلدان أفريقية، منها مصر،  يعتبرون أن النظام القانوني والقضاء بهما فساد، وفقا للمقياس العالمي  للفساد لمنظمة الشفافية الدولية. وأكد التقرير أن واحدا من كل خمسة أشخاص  تفاعلوا مع النظام القضائي دفعوا رشوة، وتساءل: «لماذا تستعين بمحام إذا  استطعت شراء قاض؟
وأضاف: «إن المساواة أمام القانون هي دعامة  المجتمعات الديمقراطية عندما تفسد المحاكم، بسبب الجشع أو الانتهازية  السياسية تجنح موازين العدالة ويعاني المواطنون العاديون».
وفي جزء  خاص عن مصر، قال التقرير: «القضاء المصري مثله مثل دول عديدة في العالم  الثالث لم ينجح من الإفلات من منظومة الفساد». 
ورصد التقرير أبرز  المثالب القضائية المتمثلة في السيطرة الإدارية علي شؤون القضاء «من جانب  المجلس القضاء الأعلي ووزارة العدل» والندب والتعيينات بالواسطة والميزانية  المستقلة، لافتا إلي جهود القضاة المطالبين بالاستقلال والنزاهة.. كما رفض  التقرير محاولات السيطرة علي نادي القضاة وحصاره من قبل السلطة التنفيذية  بعد مواقفه المطالبة باستقلال القضاء وإصلاح شؤونه وعدم استماع الحكومة إلي  صوته.
 ورصد التقرير فشل المدعي العام «النائب العام» في معالجة  الفساد والتجاوزات من جانب الموظفين الحكوميين، حيث اكتسب هذا المنصب  الحساس علي ـ مر العقود الماضية ـ سمعة سيئة، باعتباره مكتبا للدفاع عن  الحكومة، علي النقيض من ولايته الدستورية بوصفه المدافع عن الشعب.
من  جانبه، قال المستشار هشام البسطويسي نائب رئيس محكمة النقض لـ«المصري  اليوم»: «المساوئ والمثالب التي أشار إليها التقرير هي نفسها التي رصدها  القضاة وناديهم منذ سنوات بعيدة.
وأشار البسطويسي إلي أهمية تقارير  منظمة الشفافية لأنها تعرض علي الدول الثماني الكبري، والتي قد تتخذ  إجراءات عقابية علي ضوء هذه التقارير ضد البلدان ذات التصنيف المنخفض.


المصدر هنا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

اسم السلسلة:                         أحوال مصرية                     

رداً على تصريح أحمد الزند رئيس ما يسمى بنادي  القضاة , المحامون ليسوا ملائكة : صحيح !!! 

لااااكن ,,, الفساد  شمل كل جنبات المجتمع , بمن فيهم القضاة وأعضاء النيابة , وما إستفز  المحامون هو واقعة فساد , كان الأولى التحقيق فيها لإعطاء القدوة لباقي  فئات المجتمع

لااااكن , الزند : ما قدرش ع الحمار إتشطر ع البردعة  !!!


***
القاهرة- محرر مصراوي- قال المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس  نادي قضاة مصر إن القضاة لن يقبلوا اعتذار المحاميين اللذين قاما  بالاعتداء على أعضاء النيابة العامة بطنطا .

وأضاف المستشار الزند  أن الاعتداءات التي وقعت على مدير نيابة طنطا وعدد من زملائه وكلاء النيابة  والمتمثلة في قيام أحد المحاميين المحالين للمحاكمة بصفع مدير النيابة  المذكور وركله وتوجيه سباب وشتائم له وللنيابة العامة ومختلف الهيئات  القضائية بمعاونة زميله المحامى الآخر الذي أحيل أيضا للمحاكمة معه إنما  صدرت عن قلة تنسب نفسها زورا وبهتانا إلى مهنة المحاماة .

وعلى نحو  متصل شهد عدد كبير من محاكم الجمهورية يوم الثلاثاء إضرابا عاما للمحامين  عن العمل احتجاجاً على حبس اثنين من زملائهم في طنطا واتهام 19 آخرين  بالتعدي على رئيس نيابة طنطا بالضرب .

شمل الإضراب عدداً من محاكم  القضاء الإداري والمحاكم المدنية والجنائية، ورفض المحامون حضور الجلسات،  وتجمعوا أمام القاعات لمراقبة إدارة المحكمة، إلا أن بعض المحامين استمروا  في عملهم وترافعوا أمام المحاكم وقد استجاب عدد من القضاة للإضراب وقضوا  بتأجيل الجلسات، ورفض بعضهم واستمروا في متابعة الجلسات.                     
*المصدر:* سامي حرك

                                              اسم السلسلة:                         أحوال مصرية 



المصدر هنا

----------

